

TellThem: MySpace Kills Another Startup - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/30/tellthem-myspace-kills-another-startup/

======
anonymous1
Umm, they were asking for people's MySpace password and proxying their connx.
This is the sureest way to train MySpace users to accept Phishing.

Of course they cut them off. Any rational site would have.

------
Goladus
This article is obviously poorly researched and the writing is extremely
sloppy.

